# Brown Recluse appreciation thread



## Stylopidae (Jul 28, 2006)

This is a really cool pic of a L. reclusa while I was down in Texas for arachnocon.


----------



## Gemeines (Jul 29, 2006)

Awesome! Do you have more pics of this? 

like the violin?

One of my brothers co-workers was diagnosed as being bitten by one.

 the scar was horrific.  it was one of the most disturbing things I have seen....knowing that they hide a lot but pack a serious skin-rotting punch.

Facinating little devil. 

Nice.:clap:


----------



## pandinus (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 30, 2006)

sick pics!!! i dont know if i would of put my finger that close but nice pics!!!!


----------



## 8ball (Jul 30, 2006)

Yea nice pic's I think your crazy for putting your finger so close though lol, I havent found any brown recluse walking around anymore for some reason :? maybe they're just camoflauged


----------



## Gemeines (Jul 31, 2006)

pandinus... That is WILD!! You are indeed braver than the average, or just crazy lol!:razz:  in The last pic she is raising her legs in warning! 

Awesome!

I used to handfeed my wolffish and snakeheads but thats another forum..plus that takes the cake! Bravo!! :clap:



I like these pics a lot. Very very nice. Thank you pandinus for posting.

You almost make it look tame.   I would LOVE to see this little cutie eating something.

Thanks again for sharing. I like this thread.


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Jul 31, 2006)

Gemeines said:
			
		

> in The last pic she is raising her legs in warning!


Or it could be in mid-walk.



			
				Gemeines said:
			
		

> You almost make it look tame.


You're acting like _L. reclusa_ is some kind of unruly, wild beast. Their temperment is pretty inoffensive and will only bite if you squeeze or trap them.

Nice pictures, pandinus


----------



## drapion (Aug 1, 2006)

I love these spiders.I have held them and they are very shy.But of course I'v never pinned 1 down on my hand!


----------



## The Snark (Aug 1, 2006)

When we had a recluse round up in Sierra Madre, California, the experts brought in some live critters to educate us. It was especially bizarre for me as I cringed along with the rest when this guy handled them. My job at the time had me handling rattlesnakes and black widows and I'm hitting myself upside the head as loxos are much more passive yet I'm freaking??  :8o


----------



## Venom (Aug 1, 2006)

Loxos are much worse than any Latrodectus if you ask me!! I don't blame you for cringing, I do every time I see even a picture like these! Handling recluses ( or intentionally getting near them ) is about as smart as kissing saltwater crocodiles in my opinion.


----------



## drapion (Aug 1, 2006)

well I kiss crocs too;P


----------



## The Snark (Aug 1, 2006)

Aggressive is pulling a latro out of her web if she has an egg sack.


----------



## Techuser (Aug 1, 2006)

I also have some pics


----------



## Gemeines (Aug 1, 2006)

Techuser, These pics are textbook quality. all of them are. This one looks even more intimidating. Is this a male? 




			
				ShadowSpectrum said:
			
		

> You're acting like L. reclusa is some kind of unruly, wild beast. Their temperment is pretty inoffensive and will only bite if you squeeze or trap them.


  Im sure you are right- as their name indicates being reclusive, but still. 
 I guess it just freaks me out a little knowing the capabilities of its bite.   From the angle it kinda looks like it is trapped.


The only spider I  have ever had the guts to hold are those big daring jumping spiders. even that gives me a little rush lol! 

Techuser, again very beautiful pictures.


----------



## David_F (Aug 2, 2006)

Am I allowing myself to get into this again?  



			
				Gemeines said:
			
		

> I guess it just freaks me out a little knowing the capabilities of its bite.


So, the potential outcome of a bite freaks you out?  It doesn't matter what the venom can do to you if the spider doesn't bite you and the odds of being bitten by a specimen that *you're aware of* are about 1:1,000,000.  I'd rather handle a recluse than a big jumping spider.  Those things are just downright pugnacious.


----------



## Arietans (Aug 2, 2006)

Techuser, those pics are awesome!


----------



## Gemeines (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi David_F, Another nice looking spider pic.

 you guys are indeed showing proof in the pictures.

I was just one of the misguided people that once thought the recluse was a somewhat dangerous species. But I am learning.

1:1,000,000 are pretty amazing numbers. Thats safer than a bike ride lol!

if a kid brought one into the classroom and began handling it and passing it around to others for show and tell... 

True Jumping spiders are in fact pretty mean little critters. I hear its bite is like that of a bee sting?  (big ones with the bright green fangs) 
handling those, I guess Im the real daredevil


----------



## David_F (Aug 2, 2006)

Gemeines said:
			
		

> 1:1,000,000 are pretty amazing numbers. Thats safer than a bike ride lol!


To be honest, I just pulled those numbers out of.....thin air.  Nope, I wouldn't recommend letting kids handle them for show and tell but...well, that goes for any spider IMO.


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 2, 2006)

David_F actually held the one in the pic at Acon.

However, none of the other pics I took of the critter turned out except the one above.


----------



## Venom (Aug 2, 2006)

> Am I allowing myself to get into this again?
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...







			
				Gemeines said:
			
		

> Hi David_F, Another nice looking spider pic.
> 
> you guys are indeed showing proof in the pictures.
> 
> ...



Ok, this is where I must jump in. Gemeines, your original impression of L. reclusa was more accurate. L. reclusa should be respected and treated with extreme caution-- _far _more than is being displayed here. This is a highly venomous species, capable of producing serious tissue loss, as well as damage to internal organs, and potentially death. There are a number of people here who, due to the inoccuous _temperament_ of L.reclusa, treat it as if it were a harmless house spider and engage in the stupid handling antics observed in this thread. The fact remains however, that L.reclusa venom has been proven to be extremely virulent and damaging in humans, and no matter HOW careful you are, it is still all to easy to accidentally pinch one of the spider's legs between your fingers, or otherwise lose control of or accidentally immobilize this nimble spider, and thereby elicit a bite.

 Only the MOST absolutely qualified and experienced keepers will dare handle dangerous scorpions--and then only with their stinger immobilized. These people who FREE handle ( that is, just letting the spider roam ) such hots as black widows and recluses are not exercising good sense and responsibility. Their excuse is "well, it could bite but it won't...it's too docile." That is like pointing a gun to your head and pulling its trigger with the safety on--sure, it won't go off with the safety on ( probably ), but eventually you are going to make a mistake, and it will be a costly one. Handling such venomous spiders is just like this Russian Roullette: no matter HOW low the odds are of getting bitten, the cost is still too high. Granted, L.reclusa is not an aggressive spider. It will not toss threat displays like a sydney funnel web, or jump at you like a wandering spider. It WILL however, defend itself if it feels threatened, and no-one can predict with 100% accuracy what a spider will perceive as a threat. And when this spider does choose to bite, the results can be devastating. 

Please, do not take David_F's casual attitude as decisive. It is by no means the agreed upon view of the invertebrate hobby.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 2, 2006)

ShadowSpectrum said:
			
		

> Or it could be in mid-walk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea but back in 6th grade I did a science project on black widows and brown recluse spider's and just seeing the result's of some of the bite's make's me rather be bit by a black widow


----------



## pandinus (Aug 4, 2006)

Venom said:
			
		

> Loxos are much worse than any Latrodectus if you ask me!! I don't blame you for cringing, I do every time I see even a picture like these! Handling recluses ( or intentionally getting near them ) is about as smart as kissing saltwater crocodiles in my opinion.


i live in kansas, so my house, like 70% of the state's is infested with these spiders. i can find five in about 3 minutes on average. They are very docile and totally innoffensive. i'v never known one to bite unless pinned or hunting. I've had to deal with them since i was 2 so i feel pretty relaxed around them after 16 years of living with them. I was selling them for a while but nobody wanted them so i stopped.


----------



## Venom (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm not disagreeing that they have an innoccuous temperament. I realize they aren't defensive, except when pinned etc. But when they are running around in your house, that situation can easily happen. They like to hide in clothing, sheets, etc., and that is how many bites occur. They are like landmines: they don't chase you down, and they don't have an attitude, but if you step on one...yikes, it can be a costly accident. They may not be mean-tempered, but they are NOT safe, and IMO their bite is much worse than that of Latros'.

 I don't want to come across as condescending or obnoxious, but I just can't stand to see people told not to worry about Loxosceles, or not consider them dangerous because  "they really aren't that bad." They _are _bad, horribly bad, they just aren't inclined to bite very often due to their --fortunately-- forgiving temper. Anyway, I've said this all a thousand times, but I will _continue _to say it until people stop saying recluses are benign!


----------



## David_F (Aug 4, 2006)

Venom said:
			
		

> They are like landmines...


Except that landmines probably injure and kill more people per year than recluses do (in America...I have no idea what cases in other countries are like).  

You don't own a dog, do you?  I'd hate for anyone to be living in such close proximity to such a dangerous animal.  Don't leave the house in the summer...mosquitos are wicked dangerous. ;P 

Everyone knows recluse bites can cause bad reactions.  What most people don't know is that, all things considered, the chances of being bitten are very slim.  Maybe you're just trying to educate people but the only thing I see you doing is perpetuating the fear of this spider.  If I actually gave two squirts I would do what I could to find an annual report of confirmed recluse bites.  Since you seem to have better access to stuff like that maybe you could dig it up?



			
				Venom said:
			
		

> ...but I just can't stand to see people told not to worry about Loxosceles, or not consider them dangerous because "they really aren't that bad."


Do we really need to do this again?  The bite can cause bad reactions but the temperament is so mild, at least in L. reclusa, that they are not inclined to bite unless they feel threatened.  I'm not saying they're not "dangerous" but I will say they're "not that bad" because, really, they're not.  The fact that many people live with many (sometimes thousands) of these spiders in their homes tells you quite a bit about the danger posed by this species.  You are doing nothing but feeding the flames in this argument and it's based on nothing but fear blown way out of proportion.

Look what you made me do.  A long rant (that probably makes absolutely no sense) about this spider.


----------



## jarrell (Aug 4, 2006)

let the kids play with the guns, they wont bite ;P ;P


----------



## pandinus (Aug 5, 2006)

most of the time when i step on one, it just dies.


----------



## Gemeines (Aug 7, 2006)

I just liked looking at the pictures.  

I feel that while the spider is obviously docile, I still wont be holding any nor encouraging others to do so....But I do appreciate and respect this neat little animal and I would never kill one. (on purpose ) 

I heard once that humans actualy eat these spiders by accident while they sleep.
(I dont have a reliable source for that myth bit I thought it was funny)

Thanks for all the info and Pics!


----------



## Arietans (Aug 7, 2006)

DavidF, as long as you know (and you obviously do) what the result can be if it bites, carry on mate


----------



## zinto (Aug 11, 2006)

Are there other spiders which look similar to the recluse?  I found a spider with the violin shaped marking, and three sets of eyes in semi circle.  I'm pretty sure it's a recluse, but was wondering if there are other spiders which look similar.  Thanks.


----------



## Venom (Aug 11, 2006)

The eye arrangement of three pairs ( called diads ) in a semi-circle is unique to Sicariidae, and the only members of that family in the USA are the Loxosceles. If a spider looks like a recluse, check for this eye arrangement, and if it has it, then it is definitely 100% a recluse. Be careful.

As for look alikes, the male Kukulcania hibernalis is very similar in appearance. to L. reclusa.


----------



## Heartslave (Aug 11, 2006)

WOW great pictures I can use these to show my little sister what to look for! We see lots of br's in Texas so good pictures are always an asset. 

Heartslave


----------



## zinto (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.  After I posted, I found a very useful site in identifying and common misidentifications of the recluse.  I definitely have a recluse.  As far as the eye arrangement goes, this site says there is another species that has the same arrangement: "The eye pattern of a closely related, non-poisonous spitting spider (Scytodes sp.)."  This quote is accompanied by a photo.  Here's a link to the site: http://dermatology.cdlib.org/DOJvol5num2/special/recluse.html

EDIT:  Does anyone know what a recluse web looks like?


----------



## Gemeines (Aug 13, 2006)

zinto said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what a recluse web looks like?


I dont think they build webs and are a wandering predator,  I may be wrong.

I know I have seen them make little cocoon looking things. 
sorta like a little sleeping bag that looks like a little white cotton puff in a corner.

I hope I get corrected if I am wrong.


----------



## zinto (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, they are nocturnal hunting spiders, but I believe they return to the same area at the end of every night which has some webbing around it.  This is what I've read anyway.  Just wondering what that might look like.  Thanks for the input!


----------

